# Electronic cigarettes can be shown in UK TV adverts



## Alex (9/10/14)

source

*BBC-UK: E-cigarettes can appear in TV adverts, watchdog rules*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (9/10/14)

" and must not show tobacco "in a positive light" " has vaping ever shown that tobacco is positive?


----------

